# Von Telekom zu Vodafone/Unitymedia - ohne Kündigung?



## heckosi (22. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab bei mir zu Hause Internet und Telefon über Telekom laufen und bin nur unzufrieden. Ständig Ausfälle, den Support erreiche ich kaum, teilweise tagelang kein Internet. Deswegen will ich jetzt zu Vodafone oder Unitymedia (Kennt ihr noch bessere/andere?) und bin jetzt schon genervt von dem Papierkram.  

1. Reicht eine Kündigung per Mail mit der Vorlage hier (ist die rechtssicher?): Kündigung Telekom mit Vorlage: Kostenloses Muster 2020 Oder muss ich die selbst schreiben und per Post schicken?
2. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, den Vertrag auf den neuen Anbieter zu "übertragen" also dass ich im Prinzip gar nicht kündigen muss sondern das quasi nur umgewandelt wird?

Falls ihr noch mehr Tipps habt, immer her damit 
LG


----------



## EuroCent (23. Oktober 2020)

Hallo @heckosi,

1. eine handschriftliche Kündigung ist nicht notwendig, da auch Elektronische Schriften zugelassen sind, diese kann und darf der Anbieter auch nicht ablehnen.

2. Bei der Vodafone "Kabel Deutschland" ist es teils nicht unüblich dass man nahtlos wechseln kann. Es entsteht maximal 24 Stunden Pause zwischen dem alten Vertrag und dem neuen aktiven Vertrag.

Meine Fragen an dich:
1. Hast Du bereits ein Schreiben an die Telekom gesendet in dem du deine Probleme geschildert hast?
Oftmals hilft da vorweg 14 Tage an unterschiedlichen Zeiten am Tag, zu messen, welche Beeinträchtigungen vorhanden sind.

2. Ausfall nur über das wlan?
3. Ausfall nur über LAN?
4. Ausfall bemerkbar nur über Mobile-Geräte die mit dem Wlan-Netzwerk verbunden sind
5. Gerät zurückgesetzt?
6. Strom-Reset durch geführt
7. Geräte tausch veranlasst?
8. War schon mal ein Techniker vor Ort?
9. Gibt es einen "Telekom"-Laden in deiner Nähe der dich da unterstützen kann

Die Fragen musst Du erst einmal klären und dann kann man genaueres Erläutern inwiefern du da welche Möglichkeiten hast. 

Falls du das alles schon getan hast und die sich weigern, dann gibt es nur den Schritt zum Anwalt.


----------



## heckosi (26. Oktober 2020)

Hallo EuroCent,

schon mal lieben Dank für deine Antwort  Ein schreiben an die Telekom hab ich tatsächlich noch nicht probiert. Immer nur telefonisch.

Meistens ist es ein Totalausfall, auf allen Geräten im gesamten Haus. Router wurde Anfang des Jahres vom Techniker getauscht, dann lief es einige Monate und nun wieder laufend Ausfälle. Kann sowas auch am Anschluss in der Straße liegen?


----------



## EuroCent (26. Oktober 2020)

heckosi hat gesagt.:


> Hallo EuroCent,
> 
> schon mal lieben Dank für deine Antwort  Ein schreiben an die Telekom hab ich tatsächlich noch nicht probiert. Immer nur telefonisch.
> 
> Meistens ist es ein Totalausfall, auf allen Geräten im gesamten Haus. Router wurde Anfang des Jahres vom Techniker getauscht, dann lief es einige Monate und nun wieder laufend Ausfälle. Kann sowas auch am Anschluss in der Straße liegen?


Hallo @heckosi,

das kommt ganz darauf an, wie Alt die Anschlüsse draußen sind. 

Ab in deinem Fall, empfehle Ich dir, 2 Wochen an verschiedenen Tagen und Uhrzeiten, die Störungen/Ausfälle zu dokumentieren.

Ist das ein Mehrfamilienhaus?
Bei Mehrfamilienhäuser, kommt es nicht selten vor, dass die Verkabelung, durch den Vermieter schlampig oder billig verkabelt wurde.

Wenn es ein Einfamilienhaus ist, kommt es eben auf die Verkabelung an die ins Haus führt und wie der HVL (Haus VerteileranLage) verkabelt wurde.


----------



## heckosi (26. Oktober 2020)

Okay, das mit der Dokumentation ist ein gute Idee, Danke 

Wir wohnen in einem Einfamilienhaus mit meinen Eltern zusammen aber in verschiedenen Wohnungen.


----------



## ComFreek (27. Oktober 2020)

heckosi hat gesagt.:


> 1. Reicht eine Kündigung per Mail mit der Vorlage hier (ist die rechtssicher?): Kündigung Telekom mit Vorlage: Kostenloses Muster 2020 Oder muss ich die selbst schreiben und per Post schicken?


Damit kündigst du aber nur zum nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt. D.h. wenn du eine Mindestvertragslaufzeit von z. B. 2 Jahren hast und du gerade erst im 5. Monat bist, dann kündigst du zwar, aber erst zum Zeitpunkt in 24 - 5 = 19 Monaten.

Eigentlich möchtest du ja mehr oder weniger aus dem Vertrag aussteigen, weil der Vertragspartner (Telekom) seine vertraglich zugesicherten Bedingungen nicht einhält.
Ich bin kein Anwalt und verstehe auch privat nicht viel von Recht. Aber zuerst die Ausfälle zu dokumentieren, der Telekom zukommen zu lassen unter Fristsetzung*  zur Nachbesserung erscheint mir ein guter Weg. Sicher findest du dazu mehr im Internet.

*) du müsstest mal im Internet schauen, was eine allgemein akzeptierte Frist zur Nachbesserung hier ist.


----------



## EuroCent (27. Oktober 2020)

ComFreek hat gesagt.:


> Damit kündigst du aber nur zum nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt. D.h. wenn du eine Mindestvertragslaufzeit von z. B. 2 Jahren hast und du gerade erst im 5. Monat bist, dann kündigst du zwar, aber erst zum Zeitpunkt in 24 - 5 = 19 Monaten.
> 
> Eigentlich möchtest du ja mehr oder weniger aus dem Vertrag aussteigen, weil der Vertragspartner (Telekom) seine vertraglich zugesicherten Bedingungen nicht einhält.
> Ich bin kein Anwalt und verstehe auch privat nicht viel von Recht. Aber zuerst die Ausfälle zu dokumentieren, der Telekom zukommen zu lassen unter Fristsetzung*  zur Nachbesserung erscheint mir ein guter Weg. Sicher findest du dazu mehr im Internet.
> ...


Eine Nachbesserung solltest du einem Unternehmen gewähren. 
Eine Fristsetzung ist da nicht zwangsläufig Notwendig. 

Das ist Gesetzlich sogar unter §440 BGB geregelt, kannst Du zur Not auch hier ähnlich Nachlesen Wie viele Nachbesserungen stehen einem Verkäufer eigentlich zu?.


----------



## heckosi (29. Oktober 2020)

Ja, ich habe jetzt nochmal eine Nacht drüber geschlafen und mich ein wenig beruhigt  Das mit der Nachbesserung werde ich ihnen nochmal einräumen.

Danke für eure sachlichen Infos!


----------



## ByeBye 284669 (29. Oktober 2020)

Falls du auf jeden Fall wechseln willst, du aber noch vertraglich an Teledoof gebunden bist, hier noch ein Hinweis:
Einige Anbieter, u.a. auch Vodafone, bieten häufig an, dass du bei einem Wechsel keine monatlichen Gebühren bezahlen musst, solange du noch an einem anderen Vertrag gebunden bist. Das geht oft bis zu 12 Monaten. D.h., du zahlst bei Teledoof weiter, würdest aber z.B. bei Vodafone nichts bezahlen müssen.


----------

